# Help..perineal pain



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

I cannot find a saddle that doesn't hurt. I've tried a Fizik Alliente, a Selle Italia gel flow (with the hole in it), and nothing but pain and suffering.

Is there a seat that is comfortable out there? I don't race, so a few grams and sleeker than a rocket aren't high priority.

Suggestions PLEASE....


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

are you sure the seat is situated right fore/aft, level, etc.

Have you had your bike fit to you with the chosen saddle on it?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

There are so many variables...I lowered my seat about 5mm as I felt I was starting to rock slightly and the seat felt really comfortable. Then, on yesterday's ride I raised the seat probably 3mm of an inch and the seat (Fizik Alliante) felt really uncomfortable. So, minute little adjustments seem to make a difference.


----------



## EbRockit (Feb 26, 2010)

Where do you hurt? What is causing the pain? Bike type? Distance/time you ride? Clothing? How much time do you give yourself to try the saddles?

EDIT:Ahhhh..._perineal_ pain. I read that as _perennial_ pain. That answered question #1. I take it you are F?


----------



## ameijer (Sep 30, 2009)

Mtn2RoadConvert... I raised the seat probably 3mm of an inch...[/QUOTE said:


> Is that the same as 3mm?


----------



## Mtn2RoadConvert (Aug 28, 2006)

ameijer said:


> Is that the same as 3mm?


Yes, my mind writes in American Standard, but I then tried to think metric...I have a tough time!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Having a saddle at the correct height is a LOT of the issue. If you change saddles, you will need to adjust the seat post. I had an Aliante for my first saddle, which caused numbness. The shop switched it to something Bontrager (without adjusting the seat post), which tore me up something fierce AND gave me the more numbness. We switched to the Selle Italia Gel Flow, which still tore me up, but I wasn't numb. I took my bike to another shop and he adjusted the saddle height. Suddenly, everything was fixed! That seat post hasn't moved a mm and I'm using the same saddle.


----------



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Detail*



EbRockit said:


> Where do you hurt? What is causing the pain? Bike type? Distance/time you ride? Clothing? How much time do you give yourself to try the saddles?
> 
> EDIT:Ahhhh..._perineal_ pain. I read that as _perennial_ pain. That answered question #1. I take it you are F?


I hurt in the perineum area (between anal area and scrotum). Feels swollen and very sore but not numb.

The bike is a Kuota KOM, I ride an hour and a half per ride, and I wear Pearl Izumi chamois shorts. I do give a substantial time on the saddles...well about 150 miles.

Now, I have thought about getting the Alliente back on, and having the new shop re-fit that one. My orig. shop had my fir completely wrong. The new one is working hard with me. Of course, now I can't find he Alliente.

Bottom line is - pain, and I just had my physical - doc told me my prostate is good.
I would HATE to give up cycling.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

you need to get professionally fitted on your bike. find someone with a good reputation around your area and spend the $150.00 or so. it will be the best investment on your bike.

I ride SMP Strike evolution. the best saddle out there for me. saddles are very personal items. i have a few friends that have switched to the SMP and love them. but, there was this one that did not like it. talk to your LBS and see if you can borrow one for the weekend.

Also, the distance from your pedal (6 o'clock position) to the top of your saddle is critical. if you have that measurement and you switch saddles, you will always be right on. again, this is assuming that you keep the same pedals and shoes and of course the same crank length.

just get fitted by a professional. i have come to the conclusion that most bike shops do not really know how to fit people of their bikes. unless it is a bike shop that does this everyday. i'd look for a coach certified by Carl Michael's group or the like.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Have you tried using a lube? I always have discomfort when I forget to "grease up." Strangely I seems to alleviate not only friction, but also bruising. FWIW, I swear by Vaseline or a generic equivalent. If you have an excess of $$ that you're anxious to get rid of, buy a bike specific product like Chamois Buttr. I tried it not long ago and couldn't wait until I'd used it up so I could go back to my ole tried and true. IME Vaseline, Noxema, and Bag Balm are really good products.


----------



## EbRockit (Feb 26, 2010)

Get the bike fit to you. I have known of many people that have great results using the Fit Kit system. Some people can ride a bike just thrown together, some are hypersensitive to fit. I have to have my saddle precisely positioned otherwise I have all sorts of issues. Once you know what it feels like, you can get the position yourself on other bikes.

Check your chamois. Different designs place seams in locations that work better for some people. Also, look for ANY lumps or stiff spots.

Chamois Buttr is a good suggestion. The advantage of that product is it washes out of the chamois better than petroleum based lubes. There is a chance the petroleum can trap bacteria inside the chamois that could cause issues later.

Make sure that the saddle is putting most of the pressure directly in the points of your ischium. Something with a little width and flat at the rear. An open center design isn't necessarily what you need. The ridges and voids sometimes can cause uneven pressures and hot spots.

After addressing the fit and chamois, I would try to find something along the lines of a Brooks B17.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Sylint said:


> are you sure the seat is situated right fore/aft, level, etc.
> 
> Have you had your bike fit to you with the chosen saddle on it?


+1 

That's exactly what I was going to suggest.


----------



## EbRockit (Feb 26, 2010)

Get the bike fit to you. I have known of many people that have great results using the Fit Kit system. Some people can ride a bike just thrown together, some are hypersensitive to fit. I have to have my saddle precisely positioned otherwise I have all sorts of issues. Once you know what it feels like, you can get the position yourself on other bikes.

Check your chamois. Different designs place seams in locations that work better for some people. Also, look for ANY lumps or stiff spots.

Chamois Buttr is a good suggestion. The advantage of that product is it washes out of the chamois better than petroleum based lubes. There is a chance the petroleum can trap bacteria inside the chamois that could cause issues later.

Make sure that the saddle is putting most of the pressure directly in the points of your ischium. Something with a little width and flat at the rear. An open center design isn't necessarily what you need. The ridges and voids sometimes can cause uneven pressures and hot spots.

After addressing the fit and chamois, I would try to find something along the lines of a Brooks B17.


----------



## Taskmaxter (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm dealing with something similar to the original poster and I have had a professional bike fit. I've got a new bike (sold the old one with the original seat) and this bike has a new saddle. Some saddles just don't work for some folks. While I don't have numbness, I have a dull ache in that region. Once you get fit and it doesn't resolve the issue, try some different saddles.


----------



## ruly62 (Feb 9, 2004)

*Rido Saddle*

This saddle is the best option.I have 3.My legs hurt more than my butt


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

I went through 4 different saddles on a new bike a year ago before trying the Cobb V-Flow Plus (John Cobb). I saw an ad for the Cobb saddles that stated a money back guarantee which I decided to try. I am still riding the V-Flow Plus on that bike. I built another bike last fall that I put my 10 year old SLR saddle on and that saddle is fine for me on that bike - go figure. Different geometry seems to dictate different saddles for me.


----------



## orthobiker (Oct 12, 2007)

*Perineal pain*

Had similar problems. Tried various Selle Italias, San Marcos, Rido, Glider, Brooks Swallow, Bontrager, and specilized Toupe with poor results. Last year put a WTB SST on the bike and have not had any problems. Do need to stand occasionally to keep the blood flowing.

Good luck


----------



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

*What about a saddle that doesn't get anywhere near the perineum?*

I too have shelled out the $150 for a fitting. Still the extreme pain after riding 20 miles.

What can't someone (or maybe someone has, and I don't know about it) design a saddle that basically only outlines your butt area and comes around and meets in the crotch area - sort of like an outline with a very large hole in the center.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

mafpolo said:


> I too have shelled out the $150 for a fitting. Still the extreme pain after riding 20 miles.
> 
> What can't someone (or maybe someone has, and I don't know about it) design a saddle that basically only outlines your butt area and comes around and meets in the crotch area - sort of like an outline with a very large hole in the center.


Like a toilet seat? 

Seriously, it's been tried, and found wanting. The problem is, those 'outline' areas end up supporting your weight, and since they can only be so big and still fit between the legs, turn into knife edges for your more sensitive bits. 

Simply put, you aren't sitting on your saddle correctly. More of your weight needs to be back on your sit bones, and you are likely sliding forward onto the narrow part and creating this discomfort. 

Proper fitting helps, and involves more than seat height - it's also fore-aft (curiously to some, moving the seat back can help keep you back on it in many cases) and level (tipping the nose down to try to gain perineal comfort is always a bad idea.) Don't forget that proper handlebar position makes a primary difference, too: Too high/low/in/out can all bring problems to the backside. A seat that's properly wide for your sit bones and shaped to suit your personal anatomy helps too. 

Cutout saddles will rarely matter once the rest of shape and fitting has been properly considered: it requires a pretty 'non-standard' anatomy for that to be a correct answer. As the doc says you don't have a problem with enlargement, it's less likely. Don't know about the rest of your fitness, but being overweight or having intestinal difficulties can also put more pressure on that area, making a cutout potentially helpful.


----------



## aliensporebomb (Jul 2, 2002)

I was riding a Selle Italia Prolink which was fine until I lost weight - then it was actually
causing numbness.

After raising/lowering/angling/etc I tried a different saddle.

Oddly, I ended up with a Specialized Toupe that when I'm riding it feels like it kind of
dissappears under me.

I do notice it a bit on very long rides but most of the rides I've been on in the last two years
or so have been fine.


----------



## twiggy (Mar 23, 2004)

I tried out my new SMP Glider last night for the first time and loved it (Although *maybe* should have gone for the narrower Stratos model).... felt like there was absolutely no pressure on my sensitive areas... like sitting on nothing at all!

I assume SMP stands for Save My Peanuts


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Get a Moonsaddle from www.moonsaddle.com. It comes with a 60 day money back guarantee. It cannot touch your perineal area. I have over 2000 miles on mine. The only people who comment that it looks funny are posters on this forum. Not real people. Comfort beats appearance every ride.










I've had one on my* road bike *for over a year both here and in Europe. No one has ever laughed at it. They all want to know if it works. It does.


----------



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

*Gotta say...they do look odd*

They look like they are perfect for a beach bike, but I can't picture it on a road bike. 

I did go by and talk to he guy who fit me today, and he reminded me that he suggests going from a 110mm stem to an 80 or 90 (which I resisted). He said that I am reaching too far forward. We'll try the new stem, and demo a few seats.

I really need to resolve this issue, because I like to ride, I don't like the pain, and I don't want to become a donor to the pharmaceutical guys via ******, cialus, etc.

All jokes aside, I did talk to a retired urologist who suggested that I go get checked regardless. Better to be safe, and know that it is just a fit and saddle issue.

Are you riding the moon saddle on a road bike?


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

mafpolo said:


> Are you riding the moon saddle on a road bike?


*Yes*. Indeed for over 2000 miles now. I have one on each of my three road bikes.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Saddle Level.
Slight bend in knee at bottom of stroke.
Adjust Saddle Forward/Backward so have about equal weight on Hands and Butt.
Noxzema on Chamois.
Brooks Saddle.
Works for ME.
John


----------



## eokerholm (Aug 5, 2009)

Has anyone tried Cobb Cycing and the VFlox Max








That might be the next one I try

He has a regular Vflow
but I'm a bigger guy so the max would be for me.









Supposedly they're weird to fit, but one you do, they're a dream...just saying.

I have the Selle Gel Max Flite and noticed immediately choad pain. I've got about 100 miles on my bike. 

I ride either the WTB Pro Laser V or Pro Pure V on the Mtn with no issues, but I'm not sitting as much on the trails. Might try putting mine on the roadie and checking it out. Just figured I was getting used to the harder roadie saddle...














'

They're all about the same price $120-180


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

It would help if you told us who long you've been riding and how many total miles you have in your legs, and how many miles you have in this year.
A "noob" rider would get a different answer from a rider with tens of thousands of miles under their belt.


----------



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

*I've been riding for eight years*

This is my second season on this bike (I don't ride in the winter). During "my" season - daylight savings season, I like to ride 120 miles per week weather dependent. I have never been able to stay comfortable to go for more than 35 miles.

I think that my problem is a combination of wrong fit, probably wrong saddle, not enough glutes (genetic problem), and possibly a prostate problem.

Cycling is the only excersize I love, so I am determined to solve this problem.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Do you have this problem near the end of the riding year (after you have lots of miles in your legs, and on your ass) ??


----------



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

*No*

Pretty much most of the time. This year, it started at the beginning. Second day of riding, I had to come home and sit on an ice pack.


----------



## KensBikes (Feb 6, 2005)

For me, perineal pain is caused by my hips rocking. That is caused by my saddle being up too high. I find the sweet spot between tall enough to prevent knee pain and low enough to prevent hip rock is rather small. I adjust the saddle up and down in small increments about three millimeters at a time in a twenty mile ride, to prevent trading one form of pain for another. If I slide the saddle forward or backwards, I usually end up making another small vertical adjustment or two.


----------



## mafpolo (Oct 10, 2008)

*I had less pain when*

the saddle was too low.......too low meaning that the fir was wrong in the classic sense. All my fellow buddies said, "your seat looks too low." The prof. fitter who knows what he's doing...said the same. However, some people probably are the exception to the rule - like me who hurt less with the seat set wrong. 

Im not racing, so perfect set up for me is the one where I don't hurt.


----------



## Starter (Jan 7, 2009)

Jeez, this is an easy one, and nobody's said it. 

You're swollen and tender down there. _Nothing_ is going to feel good right now. Take a week or so off the bike. When you're back to normal, then start screwing with adjustments or other saddles...

As for which one or what saddle position will work for you, this is something no one can answer for you in an online forum. One of the little trials associated with road biking, unfortunately. Everybody goes through it, some have a tougher time than others. Some folks are perpetually doing this dance- they're comfy for a year, and then need to switch things up. Some folks find one saddle and angle that works, and stick with it forever.


----------

